# tool brag - I cannot believe the deal I just got on this lathe!



## chrisperoni (Feb 2, 2013)

My lovely wife Sherri has some incredible friends. One of those friends just happens to be married to a professional and lifelong woodworker, Mark. Today, Sherri's friend asked if I'd be interested in purchasing Marks old lathe, as he ended up buying another larger one. If I wasn't interested in it the old lathe was going on Kijiji tonight. Naturally I jumped on the offer and when I heard he only wanted $50 for it I set into a rush to make space in my garage and then I drove straight to their home to pick it up!

As I stated in the title, I just can't believe how generous Mark has been. Not only did I score a far better lathe than I ever expected to have for my first one, but he included the bench he made for it, and a set of 7 chisels. Fantastic!

I literally just got it into my garage a few minutes ago and I'm not sure where I will set it up at. The lathe can turn up to 14" width on the inside (& can turn on the outside as well), has 3' of working length, 2 tool rests, and a multi-speed motor that runs great. $50!!

right click and open in new tab to see full image (I guess)


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

It looks well cared for. Almost looks like it was barely used! Awesome score. Enjoy


----------



## chrisperoni (Feb 2, 2013)

Mark seems to be very respectful of his tools and shop. I noticed all his tools were very clean and in good repair. This lathe was used quite a lot as I understand it, but yes, it does not show or act it's age lol.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Man you got your money's worth on that purchase. How does the tail stock and tool rest stay vertical on that single round bar? Is there a flat on the back side?

Jim


----------



## chrisperoni (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, there's a flat - across the bottom - just checked


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

The correct phrase is tool gloat.


----------



## chrisperoni (Feb 2, 2013)

I've read both gloat and brag used here - I like the word brag better


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice score. Now you need some wood!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

You should be ashamed of yourself- getting a lathe for $50! I'm jealous. Now you are committed to showing some of your turnings.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow.. there is an identical lathe for sale here in a Mennonite thrift shop… for $250 firm. You did extremely well!! Congrats.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Well I guess I'll start…..YOU SUCK! Great score


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

What brand is the lathe, can't quite read it? It looks very similar to the Craftsman and Ridgid models. I thought I did good at $100 including never used chisels, you got a screaming deal, plus mine's only a 12" x 36" model.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Chjris,
Don't forget to put a nice thick coat of wax on this lathe when you get it, with all of us drooling all over it and all… *;-)*


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

you, sir, SUCK

peace, T


----------



## Parsimonia (Jan 21, 2013)

That looks very much like the Sears lathe. The tail stock and tool rests clamps have handles that thread into pot metal. Be gentle with them if they are.
This was my first lathe (borrowed from a friend) and I had alot of fun with it. That can't beat the deal you got! Good thing you have the tools. This reminds me of the saying "There's no such thing as a free puppy", but maybe you did here.


----------



## chrisperoni (Feb 2, 2013)

It was about time I landed one of these amazing deals I hear about - with luck I should be doing my first turning since 1997… wow, has it really been that long?! I've cut steel on a lathe more recently but not a single sliver of wood since high school; it's just like riding a bike, right…?

It's an old Canadian Tire lathe, model #55-4507-2.

HorizontalMike - I waxed it top to bottom like you said and now the tool rest and tail stock are stuck and won't slide …...


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*"...HorizontalMike - I waxed it top to bottom like you said and now the tool rest and tail stock are stuck and won't slide …… ..."*

Well just keep showing it off and the additional drool will act as a lubricant. *;-)*


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I sold my original Bridgewood lathe for $75 and threw in a couple of extras. It was identical to this one except for the color.

You done good!


----------

